

Newborn-to-Toddler Apptivity Seat for iPad device - mankypro
http://www.fisher-price.com/en_US/brands/babygear/products/78030

======
mankypro
Insanity defined. There are plenty of studies that show that having children
in front of screens stunts their development.

